# DSH Cup, Thalfang Germany Nov 16-18



## Schutzhundgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

To clarify, the DSH Cup is a real event, and it is not related in any way to the BSP. 

There was nothing lost in translation. No. Here is what is happening.

This year, for the first time ever, the WUSV was going to host a world agility championship for the GSD. This event was cancelled due to lack of support. Apparently, so I am told, the US agility community was never even told that this even was happening, even though their WUSV clubs (2 of them) were informed of this event in Dec 2011 or Jan 2012. The GSD competitors were never told. We were told here in Canada, and Canada was prepared to send a team to the WUSV event, but due to some political problems with our own GSD clubs here, it never got approved. That is a topic for another thread! So, the inaugural WUSV world agility championships event was cancelled due to lack of support. 
After this cancellation, the local SV club in Germany decided to host an invitational agility tournament (DSH Cup) for the GSD. There are 2 separate tournaments happening simultaneously at the same venue, on the same weekend. One is exclusively for GSDs, the other is for all other breeds except the GSD. GSDs cannot enter the all breed event and the reverse is true. This event is real, there is nothing lost in translation, and a list of registered competitors is available on their website. 2 Canadian GSDs are going to represent Canada at this event. As far as I know, no teams from the US have entered, which is a shame, as there are many talented handlers/dogs from the US who would do an excellent job at this tournament. 
http://www.svog-hermeskeil.de/svog-h...02012-engl.pdf

Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV) e.V. Mitglied des FCI , VDH und WUSV Ortsgruppe Hermeskeil und Umgebung (LG 10, OG 1103) - *Click on the "DSH Cup" link. *

There you go!

Canadian German Shepherd Dog Agility Team:
Dianne Herold and GSD "Blaze"
Mark Tammi and GSD "Sasha"
Mary-Anne Boulet, Team Manager, official translator


----------

